# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  giúp em C# winform: Nhớ thông tin đang nhập trên form

## Men

Chương trình của em khi chạy nó hiện lên form đăng nhập gồm name và pass.Em có 1 cái check box là nhớ thông tin đăng nhập khi người dùng click vào đó thì lần sau khi đăng nhập thì nó đã hiện thị name và pass của lần đăng nhập trước vào 2 ô texbox name và pass rùi giống như yahoo cũng có phần check vào ghi nhớ name pass y' em làm trên winform mong các cao thủ giúp đỡ em

----------


## victory355

CHO TEXTBOX_USER của bạn có tính tự ghi nhớ < auto >
Xét chuối kĩ tự trong textbox_user này khi kiểm tra kết nối CSDL
Đúng thì load textbox_pass ra < xuất dữ liệu từ CSDL ra đó >
Viết trong sự kiện form_load cũng đuọc nhỉ ?

----------


## tranngoan

chẳng pít gì về chỗ này cả mù tịt

----------


## HuaAnh

theo tôi thì thế này:
bạn nên ghi những nội dung của textbox trên form vào 1 file config.dll nào đó hoặc là ghi vào cơ sở dữ liệu, sau khi load form lên thì bạn hãy kiểm tra xem chế độ nhớ có bật không, nếu có thì hãy lấy nội dung của cơ sở dữ liệu hoặc từ file config.dll, tôi chỉ có thể giúp bạn được như vậy thui

----------


## vietkanpy

Có thể sử dụng Registry để lưu cũng được.

----------


## tvintec

Bạn nên lưu thông tin đăng nhập vào 1 file .txt rồi lần sau đăng nhập chỉ việc đọc file text đó lên rồi gán vào textbox

----------


## shincodon9x

alo nếu bạn cần giúp viết bằng C# winform thì tớ giúp câu...nhưng trả bằng gì đây...

----------


## muabanxe

> chẳng pít gì về chỗ này cả mù tịt


không biết đừng có spam.


muốn C# lưu được tài khoản và pass trong lần đăng nhập trước thì phải dùng đến cơ sở dữ liệu. bạn đã học qua môn này chưa. hoặc ít nhất cũng biết về acess. đâu phải C# tự lưu cho bạn một cách đơn giản như vậy được
---------------------------------Bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------



> chẳng pít gì về chỗ này cả mù tịt


spam vớ vẩn nè admin. không giúp được gì mà cứ vào post bài chẳng giúp gì được cho người cần giúp

----------


## love2806

Nếu bạn không biết về CSDL thì bạn có thể dùng Registry cho những cái đơn giản này.
Mình thì học bên VB.net. C# thì gần như VB.net nên mình code cho bạn 1 đoạn về xem thử nhé.
Ví dụ nè: Trên Form bạn tạo 2 textbox, 1 checkbox, 1 button.
Nhập lệnh dưới đây vào Button: Lệnh ở đây để tạo thông tin trong Registry

If CheckBox1.Checked = TrueThen
My.Computer.Registry.SetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "Chk", "1")
My.Computer.Registry.SetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "ID", TextBox1.Text)
My.Computer.Registry.SetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "PSS", TextBox2.Text)
EndIf
If CheckBox1.Checked = FalseThen
My.Computer.Registry.SetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "Chk", "0")
My.Computer.Registry.SetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "ID", "")
My.Computer.Registry.SetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "PSS", "")
EndIf


Nhập Lệnh sau vào Form1_Load. Lệnh này dùng để kiếm tra thông tin trong Registry.

IfMy.Computer.Registry.GetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "Chk", Nothing) IsNothingOrMy.Computer.Registry.GetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "ID", Nothing) IsNothingOrMy.Computer.Registry.GetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "PSS", Nothing) IsNothingThen
My.Computer.Registry.SetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "Chk", "0")
My.Computer.Registry.SetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "ID", "")
My.Computer.Registry.SetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "PSS", "")
EndIf
TextBox1.Text = My.Computer.Registry.GetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "ID", Nothing)
TextBox2.Text = My.Computer.Registry.GetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "PSS", Nothing)
IfMy.Computer.Registry.GetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "Chk", Nothing) = "1"Then CheckBox1.Checked = True
IfMy.Computer.Registry.GetValue("HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\ViDuMinhHoa\LuuThongTi  n", "Chk", Nothing) = "0"Then CheckBox1.Checked = False




Nếu như bạn cần Demo thì liên lạc qua Y!M của mình nhé: Cracker_0151
Vì mình đang tự học nên code còn sơ sài. Các cao thủ nào giúp mình được thì tốt quá.

----------


## dungwinline

Bạn vutranhung vào đây mà học C# nè
Đầy đủ bài giảng video chi tiết,down free
Mấy bạn kia nói vậy chắc gì ấy đã hỉu đc,phải có chút kiến thức cơ bản đã
Link :http://diendanniit.com/viewtopic.php?f=288&t=9025

----------


## seobookin

Mình sẽ gửi cho bạn bản demo mình viết bằng VB.NET để bạn dễ tham khảo. Code ở trên đưa vô diễn đàn nó chạy tùm lum quá
Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?tdei0izr20baq4e

----------


## abusayyart

> Mình sẽ gửi cho bạn bản demo mình viết bằng VB.NET để bạn dễ tham khảo. Code ở trên đưa vô diễn đàn nó chạy tùm lum quá
> Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?tdei0izr20baq4e


 Ủa tùm lum gì đâu
là list các bài giảng = video mà
Bạn viết phần mềm lun cho bạn ý à
Thế thì tốt quá rồi
Khỏi cần tim hiểu nhìu! Đem về xài thui

----------


## sangdv

Nhưng mà bạn kia viết bằng C#, tớ viết bằng VB.net, hai thằng này lệnh na ná giống nhau nên mình đưa lên cho bạn ấy tham khảo thôi.

----------


## nguyen_chien

VB.net, 1 ngôn ngữ lập trình na ná C# à
Bạn share cho mình link bài giảng lập trình đó đc k
Mún học thử xem sao
Thanks sau nhá

----------


## thanghekhoc212

Bạn nên lên diễn đàn caulacbovb.com, trên đó hay lắm
Còn đây là link học cơ bản về Vb.net. Còn lại mình với thằng bạn tự mày mò mới ra đấy. Ở VN mình sách học Vb.net không nhiều nhất là VB.NEt 2008
Link nhé: http://caulacbovb.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=413

Còn nếu bạn muốn có tài liệu kĩ hơn thì liên lạc qua Y!M của mình, mình sẽ gửi cho.

----------


## yentatoo

add nik mình đi cracker0151
nta_uct_it
Mình chưa xem link trên,nhưng dù sao cũng thanks nè
Còn nhờ vả học tập ấy nhìu về lập trình vb.net nữa chư [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## binhthuong

^^ mình thấy theo cách của bạn tesulakata . Hướng dẫn thì đơn giản đấy.
Bạn tạo một bảng trong database chứa username va pass. Khi người dùng check vào sự kiện nhớ tài khoản thì dữ liệu đang nằm trên textbox đc lưu vào database và đăng nhập như bình thường. Khi mở lại phần mềm chỉ cần cho dòng lệnh load dữ liệu đó lên thế là xong. ^^

----------

